# Reaper playback problems



## xenochris (Dec 25, 2010)

I just downloaded Reaper and I can't hear any playback when I'm recording (actually I can't hear the track I'm recording either), I can see the meters jumping up and down when playing back so visually everything seems okay, I can even record (though i can't hear what I'm recording) and it'll come up on the track I'm just not getting any sound through the speakers. When I render the track and play it through Windows Media Player it works.

-using Line 6 Pod X3
-Windows 7


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 25, 2010)

Can you hear the track when you hit the play button?

You might have some settings incorrect, or then it's just that you don't have the "Monitoring" feature set on.


----------



## xenochris (Dec 26, 2010)

I cannot hear the track when i hit play, and I've turned on the monitoring feature and I still couldn't hear anything, I'm gonna try reinstalling the POD X3 drivers and see if that helps.


----------



## DVRP (Dec 26, 2010)

Make sure your using the right settings for your audio. Like the device and stuff.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 26, 2010)

When you record stuff, does your DAW notice any input? Do you see a waveform respective to what you just played?


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 26, 2010)

You should make sure to have an output selected, too.


----------



## xenochris (Dec 27, 2010)

I got it working, I just reinstalled the drivers


----------



## SCortright915 (Sep 3, 2011)

xenochris said:


> I just downloaded Reaper and I can't hear any playback when I'm recording (actually I can't hear the track I'm recording either), I can see the meters jumping up and down when playing back so visually everything seems okay, I can even record (though i can't hear what I'm recording) and it'll come up on the track I'm just not getting any sound through the speakers. When I render the track and play it through Windows Media Player it works.
> 
> -using Line 6 Pod X3
> -Windows 7



go to preferences, click on the check box that says "allow of different input and output devices (latency option, not recommended)"


----------

